# External filter for Interpet Fish Box 48 Litre



## mezzer

hi everyone
I would like to ask your advice (I'm sorry if its been asked like a thousand times) I have a fish box 48 litre, been set up for around 8 weeks, home to 6 male guppies & 5 neon tetra, currently I have a Tetratec in400 plus internal filter running, but I personally want to change over to an external filter, would like to know what would be recommended for my set up. Many thanks


----------



## nickmcmechan

You can't have too much filtration but you can have too much flow.

Run the external alongside the internal for 2 or 3 months to allow the bacterial colony to establish on your external, you can then choose to either run the two or remove the internal


----------



## mezzer

Thanks for the advice, any thoughts on the make & size I should have?


----------



## nickmcmechan

I would go for the Eheim 2213 personally, is there space for the inlet / outlet for the external?


----------



## mezzer

Do you mean at the back of the lid? If so then yes there are spaces at the back


----------



## nickmcmechan

mezzer said:


> Do you mean at the back of the lid? If so then yes there are spaces at the back


Ok, I like Eheims, well engineered, reliable, silent.


----------

